# Back tension or trigger release?



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

*Which release do u prefer*? Im makin a school article on archery and it wuld be really appreciative to kno everyones opinon.
I shoot a back tension wit no click in it and it really makes u concentrate.
but alotta people can really concentrate with a trigger.
So whats ur fav release to shoot and why?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

My favorite release to shoot a Stan SX2, its a thumb trigger. I also like the Carter Evo+ which is a resistence activated back tension.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive only shot a trigger release and Im fine with it.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i use both but i dont use a back tension for backtension its really wierd how i use it i pull back with two fingers then when im ready to let go i use my thrid and fourth finger and pull the release back so it fires just like a trigger....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot a TruBall HT hinge release with no clicker. Right now it is working really great for me. It took a while to figure it out, but with the help of my coach things are going really good as far as that goes. 

Before that, I shot really well with the Loesch True Back Tension release. It's very similar to the Carter Evolution release.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

back tension. i'm using a carter only without a click. i hold steadier and get a better and more consistent surprise release.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

i'm using a tru ball tru-tension without a click


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Tru Ball ultra sweet spot 2...it has a safety


----------



## IN-HoytJunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

back tension all they way! even hunt with one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now I use either a truball HT 3 or a BT gold 4. In the past I have shot thumb triggers, and with the correct technique it can be very accurate.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i really like Back Tension... no more target panic for me.... i like the TRU Ball Gold Ultra Three. and the Carter Evo+


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It sure seams like the Tru Ball back tension releases are the most popular around here. I can't blame you guys. I love my release.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I use a Truball Sniper for 3-D it works great I hold longer with it and get better shots with it.It shot very well for me last year so I plan on shooting it again.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tru-Ball HT


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer a trigger release because I don't have to worry about accidentally releasing my arrow and for my anchor point style, a back tension isn't good and plus in a bowhunting situation, a trigger release is better because you can clip it on the string loop faster.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

The Evolution + is one of my favorite training releases, it forces you to pull through and not have any slop in your form. BUT I can't afford 3 releases, so I have my Hammer and Ember to shoot. I use the Ember with the 3rd finger trigger, and the Hammer to shoot at comps.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*release*

im using a 3 finger zenith backtension i have used dozen of releases and i like this one the best!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So it seams that a lot of us shoot a hinge release. I wonder, though, how many of us are (or think we are) using them correctly? I have seen a ton of people (including me at first) who use them wrong, but still manage to shoot okay.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I prefer a trigger release because I don't have to worry about accidentally releasing my arrow and for my anchor point style, a back tension isn't good and plus in a bowhunting situation, a trigger release is better because you can clip it on the string loop faster.


Depending on where and how you hunt BT can work just fine. I plan on using it if i hunt this year. I bet I can hook my BT release on the the loop faster than you can


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> So it seams that a lot of us shoot a hinge release. I wonder, though, how many of us are (or think we are) using them correctly? I have seen a ton of people (including me at first) who use them wrong, but still manage to shoot okay.


i'm curious too. it took me two years to truely become comfortable with a sureprise bt release and not just squeeze the release consciously. i think taking the click out of my old bt release was the ticket!


----------



## B3Archer07 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me it really depends on what type of shooting I'm doing, usually if I'm hunting I'll use an index finger/wrist strap release, any type of target though, it's all back tension I usually don't shoot hinges that much, I'm a Stan staff shooter and I use the sx2 thumb trigger releases for most of my shooting...


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i use both for target just trigger for hunting tho they both are awsome:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i would never use my BT for hunting.... but a BT is the best kind of release available


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

Thnx guys. i shoot a back tension with no click. it really helps me concentrate on the X and i dnt hunt but if i did i wuld probably use it 2
A trigger release can give u target panic and u can rly punch it and mess up ur shots even when anything feels perfect.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

thats what the BT does.... it cures Target Panic.... i used to Hack away at the trigger...... but after shooting BT i can shoot a trigger all day with no punching


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Depending on where and how you hunt BT can work just fine. I plan on using it if i hunt this year. I bet I can hook my BT release on the the loop faster than you can


Maybe, but down here in Florida and up in ohio during the rut you have to draw back and get on them quick, along with hogs down here because sometimes they're there and gone and I don't wan't to be folling around trying to figure out how to put it on the loop and a wrist strap release will stay with you and you won't accidentally loose it like you might with a back tension, and BTs usually cost more and I probably won't change releases because "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> thats what the BT does.... it cures Target Panic.... i used to Hack away at the trigger...... but after shooting BT i can shoot a trigger all day with no punching


I sometimes have that problen, also to wher I am geting ready to shoot and all of a sudden I let up on my bow instead of releasing the trigger, but I can usually overcome that problem.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

everyone has an opinion and i like the trigger


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> everyone has an opinion and i like the trigger


your absolutely right... but im just explaining my say in this conversation.... have you ever shot a BT?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Trigger for me. I would go for a BT but I dont have 200-300 to spend on one


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> Trigger for me. I would go for a BT but I dont have 200-300 to spend on one


you can get a BT here in the classifieds for atound 75-100 for a Verry nice BT


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Carter just-b-cause!!!


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i use a truball sniper wrist strap release but i also use a homemade bt release i love the bt release i made its awesome shoots really sweet too


----------

